

AirBnb By The Numbers: 85% Of Users Inactive? - jakestein
http://www.fastcompany.com/1835654/airbnb-by-the-numbers-85-of-users-inactive

======
dirkdk
extremely misleading title. Airbnb is not Facebook. You register, look for a
place, maybe book one or two a year. Then you go back to Facebook

